# 8 passenger vehicle=more money?



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello,I'm new and hopefully be on the uber road by next week. I'm a petite female so I will start out slow and only in the nice neighborhoods. I'm just trying to learn how things work. If you have to drive let's say 4- 5 passengers to one location,how does the pricing work,and will I get more "pings",if that's what it's called?


----------



## E85350z (Nov 9, 2015)

8 passenger vehicle = more expenses.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Google uber assaults. Then try the R word. Pack heat


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Firstime said:


> Hello,I'm new and hopefully be on the uber road by next week. I'm a petite female so I will start out slow and only in the nice neighborhoods. I'm just trying to learn how things work. If you have to drive let's say 4- 5 passengers to one location,how does the pricing work,and will I get more "pings",if that's what it's called?


8 passenger vehicle = MORE STOPS ON POOL !

UBER ON.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

You get paid the same 1 or 4 on uber x, on xl the same per mile/min 1-6 or in your case 8. I can't imagine an 8 person vehicle being very economical.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

More money, you lose


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a 2015 Chevy Traverse and it's actually not bad on gas. I'm still new,so please don't mock my question. So if 4 are going to one location is is just one pax paying or all 4?


----------



## Calhiker (Jun 25, 2015)

you are paid per ride, so if its an uber x ping its the same amount of money if you pick up one person or 4, I would recommend never take an uber x unless the surge is 2.0 or higher. contact uber set up your driver account to have a profile for only uber xl option and use that one. I have a big vehicle too. There is barely enough money for me to justify this pt gig with only accepting surge rates on xl i dont know why anyone else takes rides on non surge rates. Seriously, a 1.9x surge on xl, i drove for 8 minutes to pick up location, started the app the second one passenger waived at me so i can get the per minute charges, waited 5 minutes for all of them, drove 4.5 miles and netted $12 after ubers 28% fee. so for almost 30 min of my time I got $12 on a 1.9 surge. If i knew it would be $12 i would not have taken it. On the bright side every so often i get lucky with a $50 plus fare with one or two pax. uber on....


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Firstime said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy Traverse and it's actually not bad on gas. I'm still new,so please don't mock my question. So if 4 are going to one location is is just one pax paying or all 4?


Are you Uber X XL or select


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm assuming you can carry 7 pax, not 8. Buy you'll rarely carry 7 pax. I drive a Escalade ESV on Select/Black and I've only picked up 3 trips with 6 pax over 2 years. Most trips are going to be 1 to 3 pax.

As an XL driver, you'll also have to accept X pings. Most of your 5+ rider trips will be pax requesting X trips and canceling until they get your XL vehicle. Your best bet would be to keep your doors locked and cancel the trip if you think that's about to happen. Because the pax will refuse to get out once they're in. And they'll rate you bad for enforcing the "4 person max" that's clearly displayed on the app.

I also drive a 4 pax Avalon on X and I have more X requests trying to squeeze 5 - 6 riders in my sedan instead of ordering a larger vehicle.

If you want to make more money and have better pax, purchase an XL that can be used on Select. The Select fares are better than X and XL


----------

